# Looks To Be A Good Week For The Northeast!



## WoodCore (Nov 12, 2018)

Snowfall totals through Turkeyday.......

https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/analysis/models/?model=gfs&region=us&pkg=asnow&runtime=2018111218&fh=6


----------



## Glenn (Nov 13, 2018)

Might be some good skiing for the Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Nov 13, 2018)

Be ready for crowds Sat after T'giving!


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 13, 2018)

SkiingInABlueDream said:


> Be ready for crowds Sat after T'giving!



Human Slalom!


----------



## skinowworklater (Nov 13, 2018)

Yeah, there is that!  Thanks for bursting the old bubble lol!


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 16, 2018)

I hate to be a pessimist, but I get nervous when we get sustained cold and snow this early in the year.  Everything has to average out, after all.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 16, 2018)

Typically true. Could get lucky though.  End up with a winter like 2000-2001 where it cranks on through with minimal thaw 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Nov 16, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> I hate to be a pessimist, but I get nervous when we get sustained cold and snow this early in the year.  Everything has to average out, after all.



x2


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 16, 2018)

This article is encouraging:
https://weather.com/forecast/nation...nter-temperature-outlook-the-weather-company/


----------



## skinowworklater (Nov 17, 2018)

Local NBC weatherman showed a graph on how November snowfall led to a snowy winter yesterday.......unfortunately I think his info was locally based here in the flatlands along the coast.:uzi::angry:

Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 17, 2018)

I'm not asking for much; consistently cold temps with some natural snow here and there. I'd like a few winters where the snow sticks around. While last March was incredible, the weeks leading up to it were complete crap.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 26, 2018)

Wow what a start. Ill be looking for pictures in the coming days.


----------

